# tums calcium supplement for shrimp



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I would assume a kH spike from the dissolving tablet? Probably not a good idea. Cuttlebone is probably a better path for calcium supplementation


----------



## $AN DIEGO N8 (Mar 7, 2013)

ty ty i think i heard that one b4 ty!


----------



## $AN DIEGO N8 (Mar 7, 2013)

btw how much cuttlebone would you advise to use and how often .i assume the cuttlebone has a minimal effect on kh then right.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I used crushed boiled egg shell, I crushed it with a heavy object and then tossed it in. 4 days later had a berried female! Don't know if its coincidence, but I noticed the shrimp seem happier. Still don't have the TDS pen, Just lost my job. So, hopefully soon.


----------



## otofish (Apr 11, 2010)

Do the shrimp actually munch on the cuttlebone or eggshells?


----------



## Neptoon'd (Apr 21, 2013)

egg shell?

I'd love to hear more. Is the boiling to rid of any ickiness that maybe on the shell or does it make the nutrients more readily available?


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

If you decide to try it, Tums tends to dissolve into a cloudy mess in the tank. I'd use Caltrate which has a different formulation and stays in larger pieces and doesnt cloud water.

If you really want it to dissolve, then GH Booster does a much better job than an antacid.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

mine seem to like it. I crushed it till there was some powder and small pieces, I was just looking at them and they seem to be munching on it.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i tried egg shell and all that happened was the shrimp and snails ate what little membrane on the inside and that was it. as for cuttlebone i use that. just a small piece in the tank and the shrimp will pick at it. it does dissolve over time and will raise the kh a bit. but over time it is good for shrimp and snails


----------



## res34 (Mar 23, 2013)

I've heard of people who've suggested throwing in a small piece of crushed coral or seashell. A very small amount, as these will also cause the pH to rise, but they should dissolve and release calcium into the water.


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

I used tums in my tank after several suggested it for my snails and 1. didn't improve their shells and 2. 24 hours after I dosed they became VERY lethargic. I don't have experience with shrimp and tums per say, but my vote is go with cuttlebone or eggshells...natural supplements that won't harm anything.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Ashnic05 said:


> I used tums in my tank after several suggested it for my snails and 1. didn't improve their shells and 2. 24 hours after I dosed they became VERY lethargic. I don't have experience with shrimp and tums per say, but my vote is go with cuttlebone or eggshells...natural supplements that won't harm anything.


I tried it too. And nothing like that happened. I put a quarter piece in tho. Didn't go crazy with it

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## jkorea0530 (Jul 20, 2020)

You can definitely give them tums for calcium .... That's what I feed my blue velvet shrimp I give them a tiny piece and they loooove it...

Omg I'm so sorry I just noticed that this was a question asked in 2013 🤣


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2020)

I use feeding blocks which have Ca and Mg in them..I’m a newbie, but I thought it seemed like a good idea. The shrimp and snails love them. They go and graze on it.

Bump: I might try cuttle fish now though... seems more natural and probably has other things in it too


----------



## albinooscar (Jan 25, 2005)

For what it's worth...

Ingredients of TUMS: https://www.cvs.com/shop/ingredient...-strength-for-heartburn-relief-prodid-1011846


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

albinooscar said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> Ingredients of TUMS: https://www.cvs.com/shop/ingredient...-strength-for-heartburn-relief-prodid-1011846


Thanks. Not only would I not put that in my tank but I think that I will stop eating them also!


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If it's an issue of lack of calcium in the water column, I'd recommend fixing that anyway instead of feeding Tums...

If it's a diet issue instead....... there are calcium rich foods you can feed! Including some vegetables!



So I don't really see any point in offering Tums or a similar product that could be full of other stuff...


Calcium carbonate in itself isn't bad.... it's just everything else I'd be a bit worried about...


----------

